# Any info on lifestar Ambulance in Tulare, CA



## Jn1232th (Apr 17, 2020)

Anyone have any updated info on company? they don’t seem to have a website and all the info I have found on here so far is few years old.
Thanks!!!


----------



## HighlyUnlikely (Apr 18, 2020)

I would not recommend Lifestar Ambulance.  There are 3 private ambulance providers in Tulare County - Lifestar Ambulance, American Ambulance of Visalia, and Imperial Ambulance.  I would recommend AAV or Imperial over Lifestar by far.  Lifestar historically has chronically understaffed their area.  The crews are worked hard and coverage for their area is often done by the other companies during times of high call volume.

Lifestar covers the city of Tulare and has a station in the Pixley area.  Lifestar covers most of the 99 Highway through Tulare County.  The last I checked Lifestar had 2 stations in Tulare City (East and West).  I believe staffing is 3-4 units in Tulare during daytime hours and 2-3 at night with 1 unit in Pixley.  The Pixley unit is slower but is first up for long distance transfers.  Schedule wise I believe they work some combination of 24 hour shifts for full-time.

Fresno American is also a good option in that area (not the same company as AAV).  Fresno American covers both Fresno County and Kings County.  Good equipment, good benefits, and decent money.

Feel free to PM me or ask me further questions.


----------



## Jn1232th (Apr 18, 2020)

HighlyUnlikely said:


> I would not recommend Lifestar Ambulance.  There are 3 private ambulance providers in Tulare County - Lifestar Ambulance, American Ambulance of Visalia, and Imperial Ambulance.  I would recommend AAV or Imperial over Lifestar by far.  Lifestar historically has chronically understaffed their area.  The crews are worked hard and coverage for their area is often done by the other companies during times of high call volume.
> 
> Lifestar covers the city of Tulare and has a station in the Pixley area.  Lifestar covers most of the 99 Highway through Tulare County.  The last I checked Lifestar had 2 stations in Tulare City (East and West).  I believe staffing is 3-4 units in Tulare during daytime hours and 2-3 at night with 1 unit in Pixley.  The Pixley unit is slower but is first up for long distance transfers.  Schedule wise I believe they work some combination of 24 hour shifts for full-time.
> 
> ...



thanks for all the info!!! I applied and interviewed at imperial but didn’t pass my medical due a very very minor curvature in lower back 🙄. I currently work full time in Southern California but got offered to interview at lifestar for a part time position. But stated the schedule will be negotiable


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2020)

Lifestar is known as Deathstar in Kern Co. If I’m being completely honest, I have no idea why, but I can’t imagine it’s for flattering reasons.

It’s all farmlands north of Gorman.

Tulare Co. honestly seems kinda wonky. Like @HighlyUnlikely said, you’re better off trying American-Fresno...or, Kern County😁...


----------



## Jn1232th (Apr 19, 2020)

VentMonkey said:


> Lifestar is known as Deathstar in Kern Co. If I’m being completely honest, I have no idea why, but I can’t imagine it’s for flattering reasons.
> 
> It’s all farmlands north of Gorman.
> 
> Tulare Co. honestly seems kinda wonky. Like @HighlyUnlikely said, you’re better off trying American-Fresno...or, Kern County😁...


Is there any compnies I’m keen that hire part time???


----------



## Jn1232th (Apr 19, 2020)

Is there any companies in Kern that hire part time???


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2020)

justin1232 said:


> Is there any companies in Kern that hire part time???


Call and ask. It changes constantly.


----------



## HighlyUnlikely (Apr 19, 2020)

@VentMonkey Lifestar is also known as Deathstar in Tulare County and nearby.  

@justin1232 I don't know about full-time vs part-time but you could contact Hall Ambulance, Delano Ambulance, and Liberty Ambulance (recently acquired by Ridgecrest Regional Hospital).


----------



## mrhunt (May 10, 2020)

Liberty ambulance & Delano ambulance hire part time / Per diem. 

Hall ambulance does not.


----------



## Jn1232th (May 10, 2020)

mrhunt said:


> Liberty ambulance & Delano ambulance hire part time / Per diem.
> 
> Hall ambulance does not.



I applied to liberty! Just waiting to here back 🙌🏻


----------



## mrhunt (May 11, 2020)

Medic or emt? 
Not sure were hiring for medics anymore and we just hired 2 part time EMT's.

The background process is rather long through RRH so be prepared for that though.... best of luck. Its become an excellent company to work for.


----------



## Jn1232th (May 11, 2020)

mrhunt said:


> Medic or emt?
> Not sure were hiring for medics anymore and we just hired 2 part time EMT's.
> 
> The background process is rather long through RRH so be prepared for that though.... best of luck. Its become an excellent company to work for.



For medic.  And is it still 911 after being acquired by RRH?   I put my app in for per diem but still says being reviewed by hiring manager under my application status


----------



## VentMonkey (May 11, 2020)

justin1232 said:


> is it still 911 after being acquired by RRH?


All 3 ambulance companies are primary 911 paramedic providers in this county.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 19, 2020)

How is RRH handling it?


----------



## mrhunt (May 20, 2020)

Id say RRH is handling it terrific. 8 brand new ambulances, All brand new stations with All private rooms, huge pay increases and STILL opportunities for overtime (with partial built in OT weekly)

they've literally taken EVERYTHING about the company that was ****ty, old, broken and outdated it and replaced it with Top of the line equipment no matter what the cost. management structure has been completely reshaped to a very professional group who No longer micro-manages you and supports you in what you need. 

So yeah, id have to say its going well.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2020)

mrhunt said:


> Id say RRH is handling it terrific. 8 brand new ambulances, All brand new stations with All private rooms, huge pay increases and STILL opportunities for overtime (with partial built in OT weekly)
> 
> they've literally taken EVERYTHING about the company that was ****ty, old, broken and outdated it and replaced it with Top of the line equipment no matter what the cost. management structure has been completely reshaped to a very professional group who No longer micro-manages you and supports you in what you need.
> 
> So yeah, id have to say its going well.


That sounds awesome. What sort of pay and schedules are we talking? When I looked in 2018 it was 15.xx/hour for medics and some weird 72/96 thing.


----------



## mrhunt (May 25, 2020)

Pay for medics starts at 70K a year.ive only been a medic for a year and making 72K a year.   It equates for My salary to 22.05 an hour with part of my shift at $33.00 an hour. 

We also have EMT's here who are maxed out on their pay who now make WELL over 100K a year (obsurd? yes, but also true)

Shifts are 48 hours on, 96 Off.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 25, 2020)

If I understand CA right, you make 22.05 for the first 8 hours, then 1.5x for 4 hours, then 2x for 12? Or is it different because 24s?


----------



## mrhunt (May 25, 2020)

Different for 24s.  It's straight pay until 40 hours and then time and a half for everything after that.

That's just how this place does it though and seems to vary from company to company.


----------



## Jn1232th (May 25, 2020)

mrhunt said:


> Different for 24s.  It's straight pay until 40 hours and then time and a half for everything after that.
> 
> That's just how this place does it though and seems to vary from company to company.


Are they actively hiring?


----------



## mrhunt (May 25, 2020)

I don't believe so. They're are no full time positions and we JUST hired two part timers.
There's little chance of getting hired here currently...


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Aug 3, 2020)

I know this reply is a little (a lot) late, but if you are still looking at Tulare County, Imperial Ambulance in Porterville is currently hiring paramedics. I believe there may be part time EMT spots too. We have added staff due to the increase in call volume over the past year and are continuing to do so. Currently, we operate 6 to 7 24 hour ALS units a day out of 3 stations and are looking to add to that and add a BLS unit in the near future as well. We work 48 and 72 hour shifts with a 48 one week and a 72 the next on fixed days each week, so there are no rotating days. We are the sole ALS provider in our area as all the fire departments are BLS only. We have an excellent working relationship with our local fire departments. We also cover a large area (over 1,000 square miles) and it includes a medium sized city, small towns, farmland, as well as large parts of the Sequoia National Forest and Giant Sequoia National Monument; so you get a wide variety of calls and long transport times. It is a great place to get experience and the cost of living is low by CA standards. (My custom built 4 bedroom home on a dead end street cost me less than 300K.)  You can apply on line and there are sign on  and relocation bonuses for current paramedics. Myself and many of the paramedics here used to work in SoCal and came up here for the experience and autonomy and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Jn1232th (Aug 3, 2020)

CentralCalEMT said:


> I know this reply is a little (a lot) late, but if you are still looking at Tulare County, Imperial Ambulance in Porterville is currently hiring paramedics. I believe there may be part time EMT spots too. We have added staff due to the increase in call volume over the past year and are continuing to do so. Currently, we operate 6 to 7 24 hour ALS units a day out of 3 stations and are looking to add to that and add a BLS unit in the near future as well. We work 48 and 72 hour shifts with a 48 one week and a 72 the next on fixed days each week, so there are no rotating days. We are the sole ALS provider in our area as all the fire departments are BLS only. We have an excellent working relationship with our local fire departments. We also cover a large area (over 1,000 square miles) and it includes a medium sized city, small towns, farmland, as well as large parts of the Sequoia National Forest and Giant Sequoia National Monument; so you get a wide variety of calls and long transport times. It is a great place to get experience and the cost of living is low by CA standards. (My custom built 4 bedroom home on a dead end street cost me less than 300K.)  You can apply on line and there are sign on  and relocation bonuses for current paramedics. Myself and many of the paramedics here used to work in SoCal and came up here for the experience and autonomy and haven't looked back since.



iinterviewed with them and thought they were great but I didn’t pass the medical exam due to mild scoliosis


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 3, 2020)

48 and 72 hour shifts? Man, hopefully you guys aren’t that busy


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Aug 4, 2020)

DesertMedic66 said:


> 48 and 72 hour shifts? Man, hopefully you guys aren’t that busy



We have been getting busier which is why we are adding staff; but its nothing like a large metro system. One unique thing we have, is if a crew reports fatigue to their supervisor, the supervisor has the ability to put them out of service for 4 hours to take a nap. Also, if a crew is getting a long distance transfer the supervisor tries to put them out of service for at least a couple of hours before the transfer to get some rest.


----------

